# Decalgirl Skins & discount codes



## madaise

I just ordered a skin for my kindle (est arrival: end of Feb) and while there, I figured I'd get one for my ipod and one for my phone.

I got the Golden Knotwork for both my kindle and ipod... and something different for my phone - called Flappers.

Whenever I order things online I always try to look up discount codes, just in case. I found a couple for decalgirl and since I spent just over $30, I got free shipping.

To save 15% off your order use discount code: PSPHOME
If you spend over $30, then use the free shipping code: SAVER

According to the site I found the codes out these have no expiration date.


----------



## MonaSW

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kathy

Thanks for the codes.  I can buy more now.


----------



## kim

madaise said:


> I got the Golden Knotwork for both my kindle and ipod... and something different for my phone - called Flappers.


 wow, they have more new skins since the last time I looked. I think Anabel wants a new outfit!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just ordered last week.  Too bad I didn't know about this, but I'll know for next time.

I was just checking my order, which has no estimated ship date.  What do I see on the invoice?  $2.54 under Misc. Charges.  That's in addition to the shipping.  Has anyone had this happen?  If they are just going to throw in extraneous charges for no good reason, I'm going to cancel my order.


----------



## beachgrl

Wow, some of the new skins are beautiful.  I think I need a third one.  Now, how to get this by my hubby without his noticing I've changed the skin again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

madaise said:


> I just ordered a skin for my kindle (est arrival: end of Feb) and while there, I figured I'd get one for my ipod and one for my phone.
> 
> I got the Golden Knotwork for both my kindle and ipod... and something different for my phone - called Flappers.
> 
> Whenever I order things online I always try to look up discount codes, just in case. I found a couple for decalgirl and since I spent just over $30, I got free shipping.
> 
> To save 15% off your order use discount code: PSPHOME
> If you spend over $30, then use the free shipping code: SAVER
> 
> According to the site I found the codes out these have no expiration date.


Love Flappers Judi!


----------



## luvmy4brats

gertiekindle said:


> I just ordered last week. Too bad I didn't know about this, but I'll know for next time.
> 
> I was just checking my order, which has no estimated ship date. What do I see on the invoice? $2.54 under Misc. Charges. That's in addition to the shipping. Has anyone had this happen? If they are just going to throw in extraneous charges for no good reason, I'm going to cancel my order.


I've never ever had extra charges (I just went pack and looked at all my previous orders). You should call them and ask. Also ask if you can apply the PSPHOME coupon. I've heard of a couple of people who have called after the fact and they've applied it.



beachgrl said:


> Wow, some of the new skins are beautiful. I think I need a third one. Now, how to get this by my hubby without his noticing I've changed the skin again.


My kids always rat me out. He wouldn't notice a thing, but they do..and they HAVE to say something. I'm on my 4th one! Although in my defense, I ripped the first one when trying to switch it over to my replacement Kindle and then didn't like the 2nd one. I really didn't have any reason to switch it out this last time though. As much as I'd like a new one, It'll probably be a little bit before I get another one.


----------



## sandypeach

luvmy4brats said:


> My kids always rat me out. He wouldn't notice a thing, but they do..and they HAVE to say something. I'm on my 4th one!


4th kid or skin?


----------



## luvmy4brats

sandypeach said:


> 4th kid or skin?


Both


----------



## mommytolandl

Thanks, I'm finally ordering Cora.


----------



## Kathy

Just ordered my Lily skin. I used the PSPHOME code and saved some money. Now I have to decide on my Oberon cover. I'm leaning toward the Fairy or Pond design. I like both.

How long does it take to get the skin? It looks like it could take 2 weeks. I hope to get it sooner.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> Just ordered my Lily skin. I used the PSPHOME code and saved some money. Now I have to decide on my Oberon cover. I'm leaning toward the Fairy or Pond design. I like both.
> 
> How long does it take to get the skin? It looks like it could take 2 weeks. I hope to get it sooner.


The most it's ever taken me to get one is about 5 days. Usually only 2-3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathy said:


> Just ordered my Lily skin. I used the PSPHOME code and saved some money. Now I have to decide on my Oberon cover. I'm leaning toward the Fairy or Pond design. I like both.
> 
> How long does it take to get the skin? It looks like it could take 2 weeks. I hope to get it sooner.


I used the saver shipping and got Whimsical in about ten days.

The invoice didn't show that extra charge I posted about earlier.


----------



## scrappergirl

I ordered my skin last Sat. 1-10 and I had a notice in the mailbox its here to pick up at the PO so I'll go early in the morning to get it.  Now to get my oberon cover and my actual kindle and I'll be sooooo happy.


----------



## vlapinta

HELP! cant decide on 
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,18246.html Garden at Giverny
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17396.html Water lilies 
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17960.html

to go with Tree of Life Cover Any suggestions.... I always lean towards the earthy colors!
Decisions, Decisions.....

Vicki


----------



## drenee

vlapinta, good luck deciding.  
I have the Water Lillies and I absolutely love it.  My choices at that time was the Lillies or Irises.  
The Garden at Giverny was not available at the time, thank goodness.  
Let us know what you decide.
debbie


----------



## vlapinta

Can you describe to me the colors in the water lilies. Sometimes its hard to make it out from a small picture.

Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Brooke

madaise said:


> To save 15% off your order use discount code: PSPHOME
> If you spend over $30, then use the free shipping code: SAVER
> 
> According to the site I found the codes out these have no expiration date.


Thank you so much for the discount codes. I was having a hard time justifying the skin and shipping cost just to dress up my Kindle. But with your codes, I saved and it was so worth it. I got her Pink Tranquility skin yesterday and immediately put it on and downloaded the screensaver. My Kindle looks GORGEOUS now that she's dressed appropriately!

I was going post a picture of my K, but I can't figure out how. Oh well. BTW, this is my first KindleBoards post, although I've been perusing the site for more than a month now. Love KindleBoards!


----------



## Marci

Hi, Brooke -

Thanks for posting & jumping out of the silence of lurkdom!

Very glad you were able to use the discounts on your purchase from Decal Girl.

There are directions for posting a picture in the Forum section of the boards.
www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231.0.html

Asking any of mods to join you in the chat room or for assistance is another option.

Glad you are here,

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Brooke and congrats on your first post! Happy to hear your Kindle is accessorized and pretty in pink. Accessories are a _must_ here! 

If you haven't been to *The Intro/Welcome Boards * yet please go over and tell us more about yourself. We are a diverse, friendly group and I know there are many folks that want to welcome you.

We would love to have you join us for a book klub, check it out in *The Book Corner.*


----------



## Newbie Girl

Finally I made a decision.  Have struggled for weeks trying to figure out whether I should buy a new cover or not.  I have two strangedogs and while I love the colors, they are a bit flappy for me while reading.  Oberon sounds too bulky & expensive, MEdge too big with the wide spine and I like to fold back while reading....good grief.  All I wanted to do was dress up my Kindle a bit so FINALLY I decided to order the Lilly skin.  I actually like the original Kindle cover with a little velcro (I know, I'm an oddity) so I figured I can use the skin with that cover (should look pretty) then if I like using skins (since I've never tried one before), I can order different ones for the covers I have.  Had a good experience with DecalGirl, used the PSPHOME for 15% off, now we shall see.  I know I've read that you should download the screensaver BEFORE applying the skin- makes sense.  Can anyone tell me if when you use the screensaver you download, is that the only one that appears or does it rotate in with the original screensavers?  Would appreciate any comments, as well, in regards to different covers, etc.  All input appreciated-thanks.


----------



## MAGreen

I love the whimsical skin. Newbie Girl...When you download the screen saver it will replace all other screen savers. When ever your Kindle goes into sleep mode the matching screensaver will pop up and stay until you wake it up, unless you put on more than one screen saver then it will pop up with one at random.


----------



## beachgrl

When you download the screensaver it is the only one that will show up.  You override the set that came with your Kindle.  As for covers, I love the original cover.  I have two original and one pink Tuff-Luv cover.  I have sewn several different cloth bookcovers for my Kindle originals.  I have two Decalgirl skins and depending on what I am currently reading and my mood, I switch the look of my Kindle covers.  My DH can't get over how many different looks I have.  I am trying to decide which new skin I want to order this month.  Enjoy your Kindle!


----------



## Newbie Girl

Beach:  Thanks for your reply- that makes me feel better- I'm was beginning to think there was something wrong with me because I actually LIKE the original cover.  I don't know how to sew but I bet I could crochet a cover....hmmmmm....there's a thought.


----------



## Kathy

I just checked and my Skin has been delivered.  I didn't expect it this soon.  I just ordered on the 16th and it looked like it was going to take up to 10 day. I can't wait to get home and dress up my Kindle. I sent and email to Oberon about the Pond Kindle cover and they just told me to keep checking their website. I was hoping to buy it now and when became available I wouldn't have to scramble to get it. I will be checking that every hour now.


----------



## KindleMom

I like the original cover too.  Except for the ugly, stretched-out elastic which happened for me after two or three uses.    But I love how it feels in my hand when I'm reading and I love how it protects/cleans the glass when I'm not using it.  And I love its simple, sleek look and neutral black color.  And so far no other color has really made me feel like I can't live without it, at least enough to replace a cover that I'm very happy with.

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Newbie Girl

We could start our own club "Those That DON'T Hate the Original Cover"....yes, you are not alone!


----------



## beachgrl

Crocheting a cover would be very easy.  How about felting it?  As for the elastic, I don't even use it.  It just lies around the back of the cover.  When I sew my covers I add a short length of matching ribbon across the bottom right corner.  It holds the Kindle in place along with the tab on the back and the left corner thingies.  When you crochet your cover make a tight chain for this piece.  Have fun!


----------



## kim

Newbie Girl said:


> We could start our own club "Those That DON'T Hate the Original Cover"....yes, you are not alone!


I got a m-edge cover because I thought it would keep Anabel more secure. But still - I like the original cover too. It's compact and the perfect size. I kept the elastic band around the bottom corner of the Kindle to keep it secure. It worked very well.

BeachGirl - the ribbon is a great idea


----------



## ricky

I too like the original cover that came with Tyrella.  It works fine for me.  It's just that I am greedy for covers and skins.  An addiction that developed later in life, but one that is being enjoyed


----------



## Miss Molly

Oooh, I just discovered that DecalGirl added some of the designs that I really like to their Kindle selection, and now they have a new one (shown below) that I LOVE! I may just have to buy it - thanks for the discount codes! I'd forgotten about them. 


Nadir


----------



## Kind

Now that one is nice ^^


----------



## KeyboardKat

I have to say I really like my original cover, too.  I keep the elastic folded around the lower right corner, and have never had an issue with it.  Unfortunately, some sticky goo is starting to seep through the 'suede' when the cover is folded back (glue, I guess).  To cover myself, I ordered an M-edge in red (on sale now for $19.99) for when the original cover totally bites the dust (within a few months, I imagine). I might get 2 at that price so that I will have a usable cover for the 'life of the reader'.

I also don't see much sense in buying a Kindle 2 since I have only had my K1 since Dec. 2. Nothing much in improvements that would have a meaning for me, that could get me to spend so much so soon.

I like the Decalgirl skin Miss Molly posted, so I might buy a skin... I would rather read and spend my $ on books.


----------



## kim

Miss Molly said:


> Oooh, I just discovered that DecalGirl added some of the designs that I really like to their Kindle selection, and now they have a new one (shown below) that I LOVE! I may just have to buy it - thanks for the discount codes! I'd forgotten about them.
> 
> 
> Nadir


That is really pretty. The only problem with DecalGirl is that there are so many designs that it is really hard for me to make a choice.

I can't wait until they get the K2 skins ready.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kim said:


> That is really pretty. The only problem with DecalGirl is that there are so many designs that it is really hard for me to make a choice.
> 
> I can't wait until they get the K2 skins ready.


Some K 2 skins are already posted on the site and it is my understanding she will be adding all night. There are supposed to be 41, Leslie spoke with Amanda at Decal Girl.


----------



## kari

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Some K 2 skins are already posted on the site and it is my understanding she will be adding all night. There are supposed to be 41, Leslie spoke with Amanda at Decal Girl.


41 in total?? If so, they're all up now. Darn, I don't like any of them to go with my covers.


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> 41 in total?? If so, they're all up now. Darn, I don't like any of them to go with my covers.


No, 41 are up now, they have more coming on line. Amanda rattled off the list but I couldn't write fast enough to get them all. She did say drama, bullets, bones, cherry, starry night, night lady, arabian nights, pinwheels, and Garden at Giverny. There were more, though.

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> No, 41 are up now, they have more coming on line. Amanda rattled off the list but I couldn't write fast enough to get them all. She did say drama, bullets, bones, cherry, starry night, night lady, arabian nights, pinwheels, and Garden at Giverny. There were more, though.
> 
> L


Oh, okay, thanks Leslie! I requested Lily but all the girl said is she would submit the suggestion. It was a K1 cover which I thought was liked by many, so hopefully it will show up.


----------



## Kindgirl

Sigh... now I like this combo too.

Decisions decisions.



with my


----------



## kim

oooooh. [I'm emitting little squeals]

Thanks for letting us know! I'm so excited. They did those REALLY fast. My favorites aren't there, but I can certainly find something.

This little thing is just making me so happy


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> oooooh. [I'm emitting little squeals]
> 
> Thanks for letting us know! I'm so excited. They did those REALLY fast. My favorites aren't there, but I can certainly find something.
> 
> This little thing is just making me so happy


Kim, they're not done yet. Maybe your favorite is soon coming.


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Kim, they're not done yet. Maybe your favorite is soon coming.


oh, yea. oh, yea. I have a new reason to keep hitting the refresh key


----------



## joyride

thanks for the discount codes, I only wish I could decide on which ones to get.....because you know I can't have just one!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh, you're talking to the wrong person about only having one...

Don't you know they go great on laptops, cell phones, ipods, and Nintedno DS? 

I think I've order at least 2 dozen over the last 18 months.


----------



## Kind

joyride said:


> thanks for the discount codes, I only wish I could decide on which ones to get.....because you know I can't have just one!


Haha, yep. Way too many to chose from. Let us know what you get!


----------



## kim

They have 81 K2 skins now. Some are very pretty, the skins for the backs will be great since the K2 has such a large surface on the back.

Make sure you check out the *SIX PACK*. My last skin blended into the background, but this one might be distracting. There's a lot of skin.


----------



## Miss Molly

::sigh::

If I _do_ get a K2 at some point (which I probably will since I am a GADGETFREAK) these are the skins that I like:









Bayou Sunset









Stand Alone

I really should stop "window shopping" online.......


----------



## stinsmom

madaise said:


> To save 15% off your order use discount code: PSPHOME
> If you spend over $30, then use the free shipping code: SAVER
> 
> According to the site I found the codes out these have no expiration date.


Can you use both?


----------



## kim

stinsmom said:


> Can you use both?


Maybe someone will correct me, but if I remember right you can only use one code.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nope. Only one.. If you order a lot, the 15% may still work out better than the free shipping...I'd check both and see which one works better (I just ordered 3 and the free shipping saved more).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've purchased the laptop skins in the past. They're pretty easy to put on and it's not difficult at all to remove and reposition. It just takes a bit of patience.


----------



## jennyoh

I'm interested, I love some of the skins I've seen, but I'm afraid when I apply them that they'll look "cheesy" - like stickers on my folders in grade school a million years ago.  The photos on the Decalgal website look like photoshop photos of the images on Kindles.  Do they really look that good in the real world?


----------



## luvmy4brats

jennyoh said:


> I'm interested, I love some of the skins I've seen, but I'm afraid when I apply them that they'll look "cheesy" - like stickers on my folders in grade school a million years ago. The photos on the Decalgal website look like photoshop photos of the images on Kindles. Do they really look that good in the real world?


They really do look good. They're much higher quality than just a sticker. If it helps, I've bought around 3 dozen of them since 09/07 for various devices for me, my children, my husband, and my mother. Everybody loves them. In all the ones I have purchased (24 different designs I think it was at last count) I've only come across two I didn't care for..Crest and Genie.

You can go to the Photo board and see pictures that people have taken of their Kindles. I'll also add a few of mine.

My phone and ipod:








My Kindle with Flower Burst Blue:








My Kindle with Crest:


----------



## chocochibi

I'm trying to decide which would go nicely with Roof of Heaven in saddle, which is what I'm getting from Oberon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

chocochibi said:


> I'm trying to decide which would go nicely with Roof of Heaven in saddle, which is what I'm getting from Oberon.


I thought I'd help you out. I went to DecalGirl and changed the search parameters to just show "earth tones"

This one popped up:










Earth tones/flesh tones..same difference, right? _Ok, maybe there were 21 other ones, but for some reason this one caught my eye._

Luv

And my guy hasn't been up yet on this page


----------



## chocochibi

LOL!
it does kind of pop out of the screen.


----------



## Supercrone

Chocochibi: I'm so glad you asked that!   When I was going through the new skins, I thought that Gears would go great with a saddle ROH cover. Matches the stuff behind the sky curtain, doncha know, and the color's perfect. Just a feeling I had.


----------



## stinsmom

I ended up going with the Star Kiss.  But I will probably buy a couple different ones too!  

I have to say though.  I think their shipping prices are a little outrageous.  I ordered 5 skins (2 laptop,1 blackberry, 1 K2, and 1 DS) and if I hadn't had the discount code, it would have been $13.45 for shipping.  That seems like an awful lot for a few stickers.  I doubt the package will even weigh over a pound.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

I'm really glad this was here...I saved $3.00 I got the Disco Fly skins for my Bella and my phone


----------



## Texas Dave

If you're on facebook, become a fan of DecalGirl. They send out coupons and things. They're testing email gift codes right now. They just put a $200 gift certificate out to their facebook fans to order one free skin each. It only lasted about 17 minutes. Pure luck that I saw it.

I grabbed the Mystery skin for my kindle for free. Woooo!

Kindle 2 Skin Mystery $14.99
Subtotal: $14.99
Shipping: $3.20
Gift Card: -$18.19
Total: $0.00


----------



## MarthaT

chocochibi said:


> LOL!
> it does kind of pop out of the screen.


Thats a good thing


----------

